# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  100 Քայլ

## Gayl

«100 ՔԱՅԼ»
Հայ ազգային կոնգրես
Սոցիալ-տնտեսական քաղաքականության համակարգային վերափոխման ծրագիր (նախագիծ)

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը հրապարակային քննարկման է ներկայացնում սոցիալ-տնտեսական քաղաքականության համակարգային վերափոխման «100 քայլ» ծրագիրը, որի հիմնական նպատակն է Հայաստանում ստեղծված տնտեսական համակարգի արմատական վերափոխումը եւ ժողովրդի գործուն մասնակցությամբ կայուն զարգացման տնտեսության ստեղծումը: Ներկա համակարգի էությունը մի քանի օլիգարխների եւ նրանց մերձավոր ընտանիքների ձեռքում երկրի տնտեսական ռեսուրսների գերկենտրոնացումն է, պետական իշխանության լծակների օգտագործումը այդ խմբի գերշահույթների ապահովման համար: Ապօրինի հարկային եւ մաքսային արտոնությունները, մենաշնորհները, դրամի արհեստական արժեւորմամբ ներմուծողների գերշահույթների սպասարկումը, սեփականության իրավունքի ոտնահարումը հանգեցրել են արտադրության եւ արտահանման աղետալի կրճատման, ազատ մրցակցության վերացման, չհիմնավորված թանկացումների, գործարար ակտիվության եւ տնտեսության ընդհանուր անկման՝ առաջացնելով ժողովրդի սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակի օրեցօր վատթարացում: Մանր եւ միջին բիզնեսի վրա հիմնական հարկային բեռի փոխադրումը եւ պետական մարմինների կամայականությունները խեղդում են մասնավոր նախաձեռնության վրա հիմնված ձեռներեցությունը, ճնշում ժողովրդի ստեղծագործական էներգիան եւ հավատը սեփական ուժերի նկատմամբ, առաջացնում արտագաղթ եւ աղքատություն:

Ստեղծված իրավիճակը փոխելու համար անհրաժեշտ են արմատական վերափոխումներ: Միայն զանգվածային համաժողովրդական շարժումը, որը կապված չէ այդ համակարգից օգտվող օլիգարխների հետ որեւէ կախվածություններով կամ պարտավորություններով, ի վիճակի է, հանուն ժողովրդի եւ պետության զարգացման, դուրս գալ գործող համակարգի շահերի դեմ եւ անհրաժեշտ հետեւողականությամբ իրականացնել այդպիսի համակարգային փոփոխություններ: Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը պատրաստ է ժողովրդի դատին հանձնել գործողությունների այնպիսի ծրագիր, որը ցույց կտա, որ Կոնգրեսը չի սահմանափակվում նման վերափոխումների անցկացման համար քաղաքական կամքի մասին հավաստիացումներով միայն, այլ նաեւ շատ կոնկրետ լուծումներ եւ մեխանիզմներ ունի այդ նպատակների իրագործման համար:

Սոցիալ-տնտեսական քաղաքականության համակարգային վերափոխման առաջարկվող ծրագիրը ներկայացվում է քննարկման Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհրդի որոշմամբ: Ծրագիրը պատրաստել է Կոնգրեսի տնտեսական հանձնաժողովը՝ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի գիտական ղեկավարությամբ, նրա մեջ ներառվել են Կոնգրեսի անդամ կուսակցությունների առաջարկները եւ դիտողությունները:

Ստորեւ ներկայացված փաստաթուղթը ծրագրի մի մասն է ընդամենը, որում ներկայացված են սոցիալ-տնտեսական եւ կառուցվածքային քաղաքականության ընդհանուր մոտեցումները: Դրանք ներառում են Կոնգրեսի մոտեցումները ֆիսկալ, դրամավարկային, ֆինանսական քաղաքականության, գործարարության խրախուսման, սոցիալական քաղաքականության հիմնախնդիրների մասով: Ճյուղային տնտեսական քաղաքականության բաժնից այստեղ ներկայացված է միայն գյուղատնտեսությունը՝ նկատի ունենալով դրանում ստեղծված աղետալի վիճակը վերջին 10 տարիների քաղաքականության հետեւանքով: Տնտեսության, հասարակական կյանքի ու պետական կառավարման մյուս ոլորտներում (արդյունաբերություն, առեւտուր եւ ծառայություններ:, առողջապահություն, կրթություն, գիտություն, սոցիալական ապահովության եւ ապահովագրություն, բնապահպանություն, տուրիզմ, սպորտ, երիտասարդություն, իրավապահ ոլորտ, զինված ուժեր, դատական համակարգ, պետական կառավարում եւ ինքնակառավարում եւ այլն) քաղաքականության ծրագիրը կհրապարակվի ավելի ուշ, բնագավառ առ բնագավառ:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակը շնորհակալություն է հայտնում տնտեսական, գիտության եւ կրթության, առողջապահության հանձնաժողովներին, առանձին մտավորականների ու քաղաքացիների` ծրագրի մշակմանը գործուն մասնակցություն ունենալու համար: Կոնգրեսը ողջունում է քաղաքացիների, մասնագետների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, քաղաքական ուժերի` ծրագրի կատարելագործմանն ուղղված առաջարկները եւ դիտողությունները, որոնք կարելի է ուղարկել հետեւյալ հասցեներով. Երեւան, Կորյունի 19Ա, 4-րդ հարկ, էլեկտրոնային փոստ economy@anc.am, կամ մուտքագրել www.anc.am կայքի միջոցով:

Հարկային եւ մաքսային քաղաքականություն
1. Հարկային բեռի վերաբաշխում միջին եւ փոքր բիզնեսից դեպի խոշոր բիզնես. հարկային եւ մաքսային համակարգի կարգավորման ու զարգացման հիմնական սկզբունքները պետք է լինեն. ա) հարկման բազայի ընդլայնումը, բ) ստվերի վերացումը, գ) ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության խրախուսումը, դ) հարկային վարչարարության նվազեցումն ու հարկային բեռի հավասարաչափ բաշխումը: Արտասահմանյան մասնագետների գնահատմամբ, այսօրվա վիճակով պետական բյուջեի հարկային եկամուտների սոսկ 31 տոկոսն է (առանց արտասահմանյան ձեռնարկությունների) վճարվում խոշոր ձեռներեցների կողմից, մինչդեռ պետք է լիներ 65-67 տոկոսը: Ըստ այդմ՝ խոշոր բիզնեսի լիարժեք հարկումը հրատապ խնդիր է: Հակառակ պարագայում՝ անհավասար եւ անարդար պայմաններում հայտնված փոքր ու միջին ձեռնարկատիրությունը (ՓՄՁ) դատապարտված է վերացման:

2. Պարզեցված հարկի միանման կիրառում բոլոր բիզնեսների համար. 1997-2001թթ. ձեւավորվել էր հարկային «եռաչափ» տարածություն. պարզեցված հարկ վճարող, հաստատագրված հարկեր վճարող եւ սովորական հարկեր վճարող: Այդ երեք համակարգերի ինտեգրման խնդիրը լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր, որպեսզի մինչեւ որոշակի նվազագույն գումարը` բիզնեսի ծավալները հարկվեին մեկ դրույքով (ինչպես պարզեցված հարկի պարագայում), դրանից հետո (խոշոր բիզնեսի համար)` հարկավորումը իրականացվեր սովորական ձեւով, այսինքն կիրառվեին բոլոր հարկատեսակները: Փոխանակ ապահովվեր այս զարգացումը, պարզեցված հարկը գործնականում դուրս մղվեց շրջանառությունից: Դրա վերստին կիրարկումը, մինչեւ որոշակի սահման հարկման հարաբերականորեն ցածր մակարդակ ունենալը ՓՄՁ-ների վերակենդանացման, դերի ու նշանակության բարձրացման հիմնական լծակներից է: Պարզեցված հարկի մեծությունն անընդհատ փոփոխելով՝ պետությունն, ըստ էության, պետք է ուրվագծի ՓՄՁ սահմանները:

3. Եկամտահարկի ավելի բարձր, քան շահութահարկի դրույքների սահմանում, պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկի սանդղակի կիրարկում. առաջիկա 10-15 տարիների համար եկամտահարկի տոկոսադրույքը մի փոքր ավելի բարձր պետք է սահմանել, քան շահութահարկինը (գործի պետք է դնել այսպես կոչված «հարկային խաչի» մեխանիզմը): Պետք է մտցնել եկամտահարկի պրոգրեսիվ սանդղակ: Հարկման նման համակարգը պետք է պահպանել այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի վերականգնվել խոշոր բիզնեսի եւ ՓՄՁ-ների տեսակարար կշիռների լավագույն եւ ամենաարդյունավետ հարաբերակցությունը: Բարձր շահութաբերության պարագայում (պայմանավորված ներմուծումներով ու մենաշնորհներով) պետք է գործի շահութահարկի հարկման պրոգրեսիվ սանդղակ:

4. Նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մոտեցում միջին աշխատավարձին. առաջիկա 10-15 տարիներ համար նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մեծությունը պետք է մոտեցնել միջին աշխատավարձին, ինչն արդյունավետ մեխանիզմ կլինի ստվերային տնտեսության տեսակարար կշռի իջեցման համար:

5. Գերբարձր եկամուտների ավելի բարձր հարկման մեխանիզմի կիրառում. եկամտահարկի պրոգրեսիվ սանդղակը պետք է գործի որոշակի սահմաններում: Գերբարձր աշխատավարձի, բոնուսների պարագայում (հատկապես՝ ֆինանսական հատվածի ղեկավար աշխատողների նկատմամբ) պետք է գործի գերհարկման մեխանիզմը: Բացի այդ, նշված բարձր աշխատավարձերի նկատմամբ պետք է որոշել սահմանային չափաքանակ, որին գերազանցող մասը արտադրանքի ու ծառայությունների ինքնարժեքի մեջ չպետք է հաշվառվի:

6. Էլիտար շինարարության հարկում: Սահմանամերձ շինարարության սուբսիդավորում, գույքի իրացման հարկի սահմանում. պետք է սահմանել շինարարության հարկ՝ միջինը 10 տոկոս: Այս հարկը կտարբերակվի ըստ տարածքային սկզբունքի՝ իջեցնելով մինչեւ 0, իսկ առանձին դեպքերում, ծայրամասերի համար՝ մինչեւ նույնիսկ մինուս 10 (երբ պետությունը սուբսիդավորում է շինարարությունը) եւ 15 տոկոս, օրինակ, Երեւանի կենտրոնի համար: Երկրորդ անգամ իրացվող անշարժ գույքի նկատմամբ պետք է սահմանել հարկ՝ միջին հաշվով շահույթի 5 տոկոսի չափով (նորից տարբերակված տարածաշրջանային սկզբունքով): Պետությունը կսահմանի վաճառքի նվազագույն գներ՝ միաժամանակ պարտավորվելով գնել այդ անշարժ գույքը, եթե դրանից ավելի բարձր գին չի առաջարկվում:

7. Շինարարության ոլորտում կապիտալի սառեցման կանխում. պետք է խստացնել անավարտ շինարարության հարկումը, կառուցապատողների նկատմամբ առաջ քաշել միջոցների պահուստավորման պահանջ: Այս ամենը թույլ կտա կանխել կապիտալի սառեցումը ոլորտում, շինարարությունը դուրս բերել Երեւանից եւ բացառել հետագայում այս ոլորտի պատճառով համապետական ճգնաժամը: Շինարարության հարկման նոր մեխանիզմները թույլ կտան հարկային բեռը հավասարաչափ բաշխել, խոշոր ձեռներեցներին ամբողջությամբ հարկային դաշտ բերել:

8. Եկամուտների եւ գույքի համընդհանուր հայտարարագրում. անհապաղ պետք է սկսել 18 տարեկանից ի վեր բոլոր քաղաքացիների եկամուտների եւ գույքի պաշտոնական հայտարարագրումը:

9. Հարկային կանխավճարների արգելում. պետք է բացառել շահութահարկից կանխավճարներ տալու արատավոր պրակտիկան: Հարկատուն պարտավոր չէ վարկավորել պետությանը: Մանավանդ, որ այդ սկզբունքը երբեք չի գործել խոշոր հարկատուների նկատմամբ, որոնք, որպես կանոն, պետական խոշոր պաշտոնյաներ են:

10. Հարկային տարաժամկետ վճարումներ ինովացիոն բիզնեսի համար. Պետք է սահմանել ինովացիոն բիզնեսի հստակ չափորոշիչներ եւ դրանց հիման վրա այդ ձեռնարկությունները ազատել շահութահարկից առաջին երկու տարիների համար՝ հետագա 5 տարիներին այդ գումարները բյուջե մուծելու պայմանով: Արտասահմանյան ներդրողների նկատմամբ, ասվածից դուրս, պետք է շարունակի գործել ներդրումների գծով առկա արտոնությունների համակարգը:

----------

Katka (05.03.2010), Sagittarius (25.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

11. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների խրախուսում. պետությունը պետք է երաշխավորի մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների գործունեությունը եւ թույլ տա եկամուտների մինչեւ 5 տոկոսը, (ինչպես գործավորների, այնպես էլ գործատուների համար), առանց հարկումի, փոխանցել նշված հիմնադրամներին:

12. Ավելացված արժեքի հարկի (ԱԱՀ) կրճատում, շրջանառության հարկի կիրառում. ԱԱՀ-ը պետք է սահմանել 18 տոկոսի չափով: Առանձին ապրանքատեսակների նկատմամբ պետք է կիրառել տարբերակված (ավելի ցածր) ԱԱՀ սխեմա: Հետագայում, ԵՄ եւ ՌԴ հետ համապատասխան աշխատանք տանելուց հետո, ԱԱՀ-ը պետք կլինի փոխարինել 5-7 տոկոսանոց շրջանառության հարկով: Ավելի ուշ անցում պետք է կատարել կորպորատիվ հարկավորման համակարգին:

13. Թունդ խմիչքների ակցիզների բարձրացում, գինու ակցիզի իջեցում. պետք է բարձրացվեն օղու, լիկյորների վրա դրվող ակցիզները, իսկ գինու ակցիզն իջեցվի: Գինենյութի վրա դրված ակցիզը պետք է հաշվանցել ավելացված արժեքի նման: Մյուս ակցիզային հարկերը պետք է խմբագրել այն հաշվով, որպեսզի ներքին արտադրողները ավելի վատ պայմաններում չլինեն, քան ներկրողները:

14. Գյուղմթերքների թափոնների պետական հաշվառում. գյուղմթերքներ մթերող ձեռնարկություններն իրենց թափոնները հաշվառման պետք է հանձնեն հարկային մարմիններին: Թափոնների միջոցով արտադրության իրական ծավալները հարկային մարմինների կողմից պետք է վերահսկվեն նաեւ հանքահումքային ձեռնարկություններում:

15. Ընդերքի հանրային տնօրինում. հանքահումքային արդյունաբերության մեջ (մոլիբդեն, պղինձ, պեռլիտ, տուֆ, բազալտ, երկաթ, ոսկի եւ այլն) պետք է վերացնել բնության պաշարների համար վճարը: Դրա փոխարեն` ամեն տարի բյուջեի հետ միասին պետք է հաստատել բուն հանքի գինը, որով շահագործողն այն գնում է հանրությունից: Այդ կերպ հնարավոր կլինի հարկման մեխանիզմն այստեղ կապակցել հումքի համաշխարհային գների փոփոխության հետ: Պայմանավորված հումքի համաշխարհային գների դինամիկայով` արդյունահանող ընկերությունը պետության հետ պայմանավորված գնից վեր ստացած եկամուտը պետք է մուծի բյուջե:

16. Բնության պարտադիր վերականգնման պահանջի կիրառում. բնապահպանության վճարների փոխարեն պետք է գործեն բնությունը վերականգնելու պարտադիր պահանջը եւ պրոգրեսիվ (ժամանակի ընթացքում) տուգանքների համակարգը: Հակառակ պարագայում գույքն ամբողջությամբ պետք է բռնագրավվի հօգուտ պետության: 1991-2010թթ. ՀՀ անտառների 50 տոկոսը վերածվել են թփուտների կամ նոսրացել են վտանգավորության աստիճան, անտառների տեսակարար կշիռը կտրուկ անկում է ապրել: Իրողությունը, սակայն, այն է, որ 1991-1994թթ, պատերազմի ու շրջափակման պայմաններում, շատ ավելի քիչ անտառ է հատվել, քան այն, ինչ հատվել է բիզնես նպատակով որպես շինափայտ 1998-2010թթ: Իսկ Սեւանա լճում ձկներն արդեն հատով են հաշվում:

17 Խոշոր հողատերերի հատուկ հարկում. խոշոր հողատերերը (50 հա եւ ավելի) պետք է հարկվեն նույն ռեժիմով, ինչ արդյունաբերությունը, առեւտուրը եւ այլն: Այստեղ հողի կադաստրային գնահատականի փոխարեն պետք է կիրարկվի բերքի եւ եկամուտի գնահատման մեխանիզմը:

18. Խոշոր գույքի հարկի բարձրացում. էականորեն պետք է բարձրացնել գույքահարկի դերը՝ այն տարբերակելով ըստ գույքի չափերի եւ գոտիականության (տարածքային գործոն): Միաժամանակ, մինչեւ որոշակի սահման՝ գույքահարկը պետք է նվազեցվի պաշտոնապես հայտարարագրված եկամուտների եւ վճարված հարկերի չափով (համամասնորեն): Սրանով իսկ եւս մեկ լուրջ քայլ կկատարվի հարկային բեռը խոշոր ձեռներեցների եւ մանր ու միջին բիզնեսի միջեւ արդարացիորեն բաշխելու ուղղությամբ:

19. Ժառանգության պրոգրեսիվ հարկ. գույքի եւ ունեցվածքի որոշակի սահմանից սկսած անհրաժեշտ է մտցնել ժառանգության պրոգրեսիվ հարկ՝ նպատակ ունենալով բացառել ապօրինի ճանապարհով ձեռք բերված ունեցվածքի օրինականության ապահովումը ժառանգության մեխանիզմի միջոցով:

20. ԱԱՀ վերադարձ, տուգանքներ պետության նկատմամբ. պետությունը մինչեւ վերջ պետք է կատարի իր պարտականությունները հարկային կանխավճարների եւ ԱԱՀ վերադարձման ուղղությամբ: Չվերադարձրած գումարների մասով պետության նկատմամբ պետք է կիրարկել տուգանքների նույն համակարգը, ինչպիսին կիրարկվում է հարկատուների նկատմամբ:

21. Կապիտալի արտահանման հարկի սահմանում. պետք է սահմանել կապիտալի արտահանման հարկ: Տնտեսական զարգացման արդի պայմաններում ՀՀ տնտեսության մեջ ներդրումների աճի հիմնական ռեզերվը ներքին խնայողությունների ընգրկումն է, երկրից կապիտալի՝ օրեցօր ահագնացող արտահոսքի կանխումը: Այսպես, 2002թ. կապիտալի արտահոսքը կազմել է 245, 2003-ին՝ 314, 2004-ին՝ 494, 2005-ին՝ 613, 2006-ին՝ 794 միլիոն դոլար: 2007-ի առաջին 8 ամիսներին կապիտալի արտահոսքը կազմել է 593 մլն դոլար, իսկ տարեվերջին այն հատել է 1 մլրդ դոլարի սահմանը: Փոքր եւ աղքատ երկրի համար սա կործանարար է: Բնակչության մեկ շնչին ընկնող կապիտալի արտահանմամբ (340 դոլար) Հայաստանը ցածր եկամուտներ ունեցող երկրների շարքում առաջինն է: Կապիտալը փախչում է Հայաստանից, որովհետեւ չի վստահում իշխանություններին: Եվ ուրեմն, արտասահմանյան ներդրումները խրախուսելու վերաբերյալ մոդայիկ ֆրազների փոխարեն՝ պետք է կարողանալ, նախեւառաջ, կանգնեցնել կապիտալի օրեցօր ահագնացող արտահոսքը: Պետք է սահմանել կապիտալի արտահանման հարկ (նախօրոք գումարից հանելով ՀՀ ներբերած կապիտալը եւ բացառելով արտասահմանյան ներդրողներին): Այս փոփոխությունները պետք է կատարվեն՝ նկատի ունենալով Առեւտրի Համաշխարհային Կազմակերպության նկատմամբ ստանձնած պարտավորությունները` փոխադարձ ներդրումների համար հավասար պայմաններ ապահովելու առումով: Օրենսդրությամբ բանկերին պետք է արգելել կապիտալի արտահանման ցանկացած գործարքի կատարում, քանի դեռ հարկային մարմինները տեղեկանք չեն տվել հարկային պարտավորությունների կատարման մասին:

22. Էլեկտրոնային մաքսազերծում, ներմուծման գների սահմանման կամայական համակարգի վերացում. պետք է ներմուծվող արտադրանքների նկատմամբ մաքսատուրքերը սահմանել ինվոյսում նշված գնի նկատմամբ: Նույն ապրանքներն արտադրող ներքին արտադրողի շահերը պետք է պաշտպանել համալիր հարկային քաղաքականության (մասնավորապես՝ պրոգրեսիվ շահութահարկի մեխանիզմի) միջոցով, այն հաշվով, որ ներքին արտադրողի շահերն առնվազն հավասարեցվեն ներմուծողի շահերին: Մաքսային աշխատողներն ընդհանրապես պետք է զրկվեն գին սահմանելու իրավունքից: Իբրեւ հիմք պետք է ընդունվի էլեկտրոնային կոդավորմամբ «ինվոյսը»:

23. Արտադրական սարքավորումների մաքսատուրքերի վերացում: Բարձրացված մաքսատուրքերի կիրառում շքեղ մեքենաների նկատմամբ. ներմուծվող մեքենաների մաքսատուրքերը պետք է խստորեն տարբերակել ըստ մեքենայի շարժիչի հզորության ու շքեղության չափորոշիչների, իսկ արտադրական սարքավորումների նկատմամբ մաքսատուրքերը դարձնել 0:

24. Այլընտրանքային մաքսատների հիմնում. անհրաժեշտ է բացել այլընտրանքային, ոչ պետական մաքսային ծառայություն: Վերջինիս գործունեությունը կանոնակարգելու համար պետք է ընդունվեն դրա հավաստագրման մեխանիզմները մանրամասնորեն կանոնակարգող օրենսդրական փաստաթղթեր:

25. Խաղային բիզնեսում պետության վերահսկողության հաստատում. պետք է բացառել ոչ պետական լոտոների, վիճակախաղերի, զառերի գոյությունը: Նման ինստիտուտների շահագործման բացառիկ իրավունքը պետք է տրվի ՀՀ ֆինանսների նախարարությանը: Գործող տոտալիզատորները, խաղադրույքներ կատարելու հաստատությունները պետք է գործեն պետության ներկայացուցչի հսկողության տակ: Բոլոր խաղատներում եւ նմանատիպ ձեռնարկություններում պետությունը պետք է լինի փայատեր եւ ունենա իր ներկայացուցիչը: Խաղատների համար առանձին տարածք պետք է հատկացվի՝ թույլ զարգացած եւ հեռավոր սահմանամերձ վայրերում, բացառվի դրանց առկայությունը Երեւանում, Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում, հանգստյան գոտիներում:

26. Հարկային արտոնությունների բացառում. տնտեսվարող որեւէ սուբյեկտ (հիմնադրամներ, կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, ամեն տեսակ բարեգործություն) հարկային արտոնություն չպետք է ունենա:

բյուջետային քաղաքականություն

27. Պետական եկամուտների հավաքագրման աստիճանի բարձրացում. պետական եկամուտների հավաքագրման աստիճանը յուրաքանչյուր տարի պետք է բարելավել 2 տոկոսով՝ 2015-ին այն հասցնելով 28 տոկոսի:

28. Պարտքերի սպասարկում եւ մարում/ՀՆԱ հարաբերակցության սահմանում. ՀՀ պետական պարտքն առ 01.01.2010 կազմում է շուրջ 3.6 մլրդ դոլար: Վերջին 2 տարիներին այն ավելացել է 2,7 անգամ: 2008-ին արտաքին պետական պարտքի սպասարկումը ՀՀ բյուջեից «խլել» է 54.1 մլն դոլար, 2009-ին՝ 73.2, 2010-ին այդ թիվը կազմելու է 114.5, 2011-ին՝ 128.6, 2012-ին՝ 280.4, իսկ 2013-ին՝ 478.2 մլն դոլար: Պետական պարտքի սպասարկումը դրանից հետո կխլի բյուջեի առնվազն 20-30 տոկոսը: Այս արկածախնդիր քաղաքականությունն անմիջապես պետք է դադարեցնել: Դրա համար պետք է բացառել արտաքին պարտքի ավելացումը ՀՆԱ նկատմամբ, խստորեն սահմանափակել ներքին փոխառությունները՝ պետական ծախսերը հոգալու նպատակով՝ նկատի ունենալով այդ պարտքերի ու փոխառությունների սպասարկման եւ մարման ծախսեր/ՀՆԱ այսօրվա վիճակով ձեւավորված հարաբերությունը:

29. Պետության կողմից ակտիվ ներդրումային քաղաքականության իրականացում. կառավարությունն իր մասնակցությունը պետք է բերի ոչ պետական ներդրումային հիմնադրամներին, որոնք իրականացնում են ժողովրդատնտեսական համընդհանուր նշանակության օբյեկտների շինարարությունը՝ արժեթղթերի թողարկման, հանրապետություն ներս մտնող տրանսֆերտների ստերիլիզացիայի, սփյուռքահայության եւ այլոց միջոցների հաշվին:

30. Արտաքին պետական պարտք վերցնելու կառավարության բացառիկ իրավունքի սահմանում. Պետական պարտք վերցնելու իրավունքը պետք է տրվի միմիայն ՀՀ կառավարությանը: Մասնավորապես, պետք է արգելել ՀՀ Կենտրոնական բանկի (ԿԲ) կողմից ինքնուրույնաբար, առանց կառավարության թույլտվության ու վերահսկողության, արտաքին պարտավորություններ ստանձնելը:

31. Օրենք պետական երաշխիքների մասին. պետք է ընդունել օրենք պետական երաշխիքներ տրամադրելու կարգի եւ դրանցից օգտվելու մրցութային հիմունքների մասին՝ այս ասպարեզում կոռուպցիան ու կամայականությունները բացառելու նպատակով:

32. Հայկական պետական գրանտներ. պետական ծախսերի մեծ մասը պետք է իրականացնել ծրագրային բյուջետավորման տեսքով՝ նախահաշվային ֆինանսավորումը հասցնելով նվազագույնի: Պետք է ստեղծել հայկական պետական գրանտների համակարգ:

33. Պետական ապարատի շեշտակի կրճատում. կառավարության, նախարարությունների, կառավարման հանրապետական մյուս մարմինների (ծառայությունների, հանձնաժողովների), պետական հիմնադրամների, մարզպետարանների, քաղաքապետարանների եւ գյուղապետարանների աշխատակազմը պետք է կրճատվի 1.5 անգամ, այդ դեպքում աշխատավարձերը կավելանան 2.2 անգամ: Պետք է բացառի գործառույթների կրկնությունը, պատվիրատուի եւ կատարողի գործառույթների համատեղումը :

34. Մասնավոր կենսաթոշակային հիմնադրամների ստեղծում. պետական կենսաթոշակային նպաստներին զուգահեռ՝ գործատուների եւ գործավորների մասնակցությամբ, պետք է արմատավորել կորպորատիվ ապահովության համակարգ: Կառավարությունն, ի դեմս ֆինանսների նախարարության, պետք է երաշխավորի այդ հիմնադրամներում ներդրված միջոցները: Ֆինանսների նախարարությանը պետք է վերադարձվեն սոցիալական ապահովության եւ ապահովագրության պետական կարգավորման գործառույթները:

35. Պետական հիմնարկների կողմից բանկային ավանդների արգելում. պետք է արգելել բյուջետային ու համայնքային կազմակերպությունների կողմից բանկերում ավանդներ բացելու պրակտիկան: Հավելյալ եկամուտների պարագայում միջոցները պետք է տրվեն ԿԲ ժամանակավոր տնօրինությանը:

36. Պետական գույքի վարձակալության կարգավորում. պետական, համայնքային գույքը վարձակալության հիմունքներով տնօրինող ցանկացած կազմակերպություն վարձավճարը պետք է մուծի համապատասխան բյուջե՝ ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից սահմանված վարձավճարի նորմատիվներով: Պետական կազմակերպությունները նույնպես պետք է այդ նույն նորմատիվներին համապատասխան վարձավճար մուծեն: Այս կերպ կբացառվի պետական չինովնիկների կողմից պետական գույքի վարձակալության հաշվին հարստանալը:

37. Պետական բյուջեի շեշտակի աճ. թվարկած հարկային եւ բյուջետային միջոցառումների իրականացման դեպքում ՀՀ պետական բյուջեն հենց 2010թ. կհասցվի 4.5-5 մլրդ դոլարի:

38. Ավանդների վերադարձ. պետությունը ԽՍՀՄ խնայբանկի ավանդները պետք է ձեւակերպի որպես պետական պարտատոմս եւ դրանք մարի 2 անգամ ավելի մեծ չափով եւ 2 անգամ ավելի արագ՝ քան նախատեսված է գործող՝ 2005թ. ընդունված օրենքով:

շարունակելի
http://www.armtimes.com/2775
Շատ կետեր հասկանելի էր, որոշ բաներ անհասկանալի և ինձ թվում է որ շատերի մոտ անհասկանալի հարցեր կմնան և երևի քննարկումը կարող է, շատ հարցերին պատասխան տալ, հարգելի տնտեսագետներ, միթե՞ հնարավոր է այսպիսի բարեփոխումներ, թե չափազանցրել են կամ էլ կարո՞ղ էին ավելի լավ տարբերակներ առաջարկել:

----------


## Chuk

Առաջարկների փաթեթին ամբողջությամբ կարող եք ծանոթանալ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կայքում.
Մաս 1.
Մաս 2.

Կամ Լրագիր էլեկտրոնային պարբերականում. 100 քայլ

----------

Gayl (25.02.2010), Katka (05.03.2010), Sagittarius (25.02.2010)

----------

